# Υβρίδιππος



## Earion (Sep 10, 2010)

Δεν είναι λίγρης, δεν είναι τιγρολέων...
Δεν είναι γέννημα της φαντασίας όπως τα φανταστικά όντα του Μπόρχες (και όχι μόνο...)

Είναι πλάσμα αληθινό, και θέλει να προστεθεί στις ιππολογίες του Ζάζουλα!





​

Κυρίες και κύριοι, ο *ιππόζεβρος *!

Τον βρήκα, μαζί με άλλες αναπάντεχες ανακαλύψεις, στις 15 πιο κουλ φωτογραφίες που με τίποτα δεν πιστεύεις ότι δεν έχουν περάσει από φότοσοπ (15 Coolest Photos You Won't Believe Are Not Photoshopped)​


----------



## Zazula (Sep 10, 2010)

Πάντως αναρωτιόμουν γιατί να μην λέμε και *ημίιππος*, όπως *ημίονος* (όπου είμαστε ΟΚ που προσδιορίζουμε μόνο κατά το ήμισυ την προέλευση του υβριδίου).


----------

